# This is what happens...



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

When you make BACON for your husband for breakfast! He went out there after breakfast and decided to dig me another pond.

About 20 feet in front of our house there is about a 6 foot rock wall down to the lower field. Hubby had previously connected all the downspouts on the roof to an underground pipe which pours out over the wall to drain water away from the house. We had this empty 110 gallon horse trough kicking around. And some liner...

The deepest part is about 3 feet, with shelves terracing up from there. We'll see how big we can get it around once it settles out a bit, and of course place nice big rocks around the edge and landscape but this is an amazing start for today!!











I think we will probably end up drilling a little hole in the trough to put a pipe in to spill out rather than rely that it's placed on a slight angle to drain into the pond. The liner will likely "dip" enough in the front to allow for extra water to run off either into a pipe or rocky bed below. 
This way I can kill two birds with one stone, the trough not only serves as a water reservoir for the pond but also I can use it to water my garden* down below. (*FUTURE garden... I have a lot of projects in mind and when we moved here a year and a half ago this whole area was forest so one thing at a time lol... )


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Day 2....



He solidified the walls a bit more with a few "shelves" about 10" deep so I can have some aquatic plants on them


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ahhh and its kinda shaped like a heart haha cool build I like it


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hehe Dino... It's hard to see from those pics but it is more kind of kidney shaped ( if we are going to pick organs) but it is a *love* kidney for sure!!


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

looks like an apple to me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucky you. :bigsmile:


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope he waited 30 min before jumping in haha can't wait to see it with koi


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I added 3 water hyacinths, a water lettuce and a "nymphoides peltata" (I may have butchered the spelling on that, I'm going by memory) and a couple of goldfish. It still looks woefully bare!! I think it's too shallow for koi, about half of it is only a foot or so deep with the middle being about 3 feet. BUT... Drew tells me this is the "upper" pond and when he can get a machine in to dig more there will be a koi pond below it lol... I will try to get pics tomorrow if it isn't pouring rain.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Added a parrots feather plant today


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking great Keri


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Fuzzy iPad photo, but more plants in there now... I'm going to have to do some cleanup on the broken stems on some of them (happened in transport) but I put in some arrowhead, another tall broad leaved one and some beautiful red-blotched green leaf lily pads. 
The fish I had in there were doing well so tonight we added one of the big fat goldfish from my father in laws pond, they are outgrowing his pond and there is a bit more room in here.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The newest addition  ( this was one if his smaller ones! Bucket is about 2 gallons)


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the power of bacon


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Today


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It is very interesting to see this pond develops. 
What is the black tub for may I ask?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> It is very interesting to see this pond develops.
> What is the black tub for may I ask?


Unsightly is what it is lol but it serves a purpose  it collects runoff rainwater which we use to water the garden in the lower yard. It's a repurposed horse water trough.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe try making him some candied bacon & he'll build you a nice bench that you can sit on to enjoy looking at your lovely pond!










INGREDIENTS: 
13 slices thick cut bacon
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

INSTRUCTIONS:
Mix together brown sugar and cayenne in a bowl.
Set bacon onto a cooling rack above a cookie sheet.
Generously sprinkle brown sugar mixture over the bacon, pressing down lightly so that the sugar sticks. (Use all of the sugar.)
Place bacon, cooling rack and cookie sheet onto preheated grill. Grill until sugar begins to caramelize and harden, then flip bacon.
Continue to grill until bacon is cooked through and caramelized sugar layer is completely set.
Serve.

No, I haven't tried making this yet ...I will when I want something from my husband though :bigsmile:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Good idea Pamela! I wonder how much I'll have to make to get a pergola put up too? ( I love my handy hubby!)


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

how wide open is the area around your pond? the reason I ask is with such an orange fish in your pond he may become food for local hawks, eagles, herons or even crows. if there is plenty of cover around the pond it may be difficult for some of the local predatory birds to take an attack approach. Raccoons and other critters may make a meal of him as well...just a caution for you!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks clown, yes, it is very wide open. I'm hoping to put up a pergola to shelter it and in the middle its quite deep.


----------

